# white homer needs rescue - burbank



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I got word that a white homer has been found this week and fostered by a guy in Burbank...he needs to get it elsewhere quickly and I cannot get there. Do we have any PT members near Burbank who could retrieve this bird and keep it for a bit until you can get it to me in Ventura? (or just adopt it???))

PM me is fine. Thx.


----------

